# Support de stockage



## karlone (22 Mai 2012)

Hello,

Amateur de photo et de voyage, j'envisage de m'acheter un iPad pour visualiser et retoucher mes photos à l'étranger.
Donc, j'aimerai avoir vos avis et vos retour d'expérience sur les supports de stockage avec l'iPad, que ce soit un DD externe ou du Clouding.

Merci d'avance


----------



## ptibat (23 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,

Il existe déjà quelques disques durs orientés iPad 

http://www.google.fr/search?q=disqu...JYvJ0gX817G-Cw&ved=0CI8BEK0E&biw=1280&bih=585

À priori, les avis sont assez mitigés. Les disques fonctionnent bien mais connaissent quelques limitations, ne rêvons pas 

Un exemple de test ici :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aA3q4-Dv1Y

C'est, je pense, la meilleure solution qui s'offre à toi qui souhaite manipuler de nombreux fichiers.

Le Cloud, je l'utilise presque exclusivement, mais ce n'est valable que si tu ne manipules pas ou peu tes fichiers. Ou alors t'es vachement patient !!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Mai 2012)

karlone a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Amateur de photo et de voyage, j'envisage de m'acheter un iPad pour visualiser et *retoucher *mes photos à l'étranger.



je t'arréte de suite: retoucher sur Ipad: pas possible

l'écran n'est pas étalonnable et possède un gammut trop réduit... Si tu retouches sur Ipad, tu vas à la catastrophe...


----------



## Dadaz (23 Mai 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> je t'arréte de suite: retoucher sur Ipad: pas possible
> 
> l'écran n'est pas étalonnable et possède un gammut trop réduit... Si tu retouches sur Ipad, tu vas à la catastrophe...



C'est pour une utilisation amateur, pas pro. De nombreux amateur font de la retouche sur des écrans qui ne sont pas étalonnés, et sont pourtant satisafait.


----------



## ptibat (23 Mai 2012)

Dadaz a dit:


> C'est pour une utilisation amateur, pas pro. De nombreux amateur font de la retouche sur des écrans qui ne sont pas étalonnés, et sont pourtant satisafait.



Oui ! Beaucoup ignorent l'existence même d'un étalonneur, n'en ont pas les moyens financiers ou n'en ressentent pas le besoin pour se faire plaisir en retouchant quelques photos sur un iPad !

Karlone, les solutions abordées précédemment te conviennent-elles ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Mai 2012)

ce qui reste une abbération pure et dure... un amateur qui n'étalonne pas son écran n'est pas un amateur, mais un touriste...

les photos dont la BDB et la colorimétrie seront ajusté à la prise de vue (avec une charte de gris par exemple) seront nettement meilleures en sortie d'appareil qu'après retouche sur un écran non étalonné....

c'est un peu comme si tu bandais les yeux de guillaume Tell... Ok, il peut réussir à toucher la pomme, mais il a plus de chance de tuer son fils... est ce satisfaisant? je ne pense pas...


----------



## Dadaz (25 Mai 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> ce qui reste une abbération pure et dure... un amateur qui n'étalonne pas son écran n'est pas un amateur, mais un touriste...
> 
> les photos dont la BDB et la colorimétrie seront ajusté à la prise de vue (avec une charte de gris par exemple) seront nettement meilleures en sortie d'appareil qu'après retouche sur un écran non étalonné....
> 
> c'est un peu comme si tu bandais les yeux de guillaume Tell... Ok, il peut réussir à toucher la pomme, mais il a plus de chance de tuer son fils... est ce satisfaisant? je ne pense pas...



Oui, ça peut être vu comme une abbération, il n'empèche que c'est un fait, et donc, de très nombreux amateurs (que tu peux appeler touriste si tu veux, mais ce n'est pas la bonne définition) font de la retouche photo sans avoir étalonné l'apareil, et en sont très content. 
C'est une aberration pour toi, ce ne l'est pas pour de très nombreuses personnes.
Là ou ce n'est plus une aberration, c'est si l'iPad sert de seul visualisateur photo : On peut directement retoucher ce que l'on va "voir" ensuite.


----------



## karlone (25 Mai 2012)

Dadaz a dit:


> Oui, ça peut être vu comme une abbération, il n'empèche que c'est un fait, et donc, de très nombreux amateurs (que tu peux appeler touriste si tu veux, mais ce n'est pas la bonne définition) font de la retouche photo sans avoir étalonné l'apareil, et en sont très content.
> C'est une aberration pour toi, ce ne l'est pas pour de très nombreuses personnes.
> Là ou ce n'est plus une aberration, c'est si l'iPad sert de seul visualisateur photo : On peut directement retoucher ce que l'on va "voir" ensuite.


 
Merci pour vos réponses,

Avec Snapseed, on peut très bien faire de la petite "retouche" et des arrangements simples, je ne cherche pas à faire de l'infotographie.

Après dire qu'on est touriste parce qu'on étalonne pas son écran, c'est juste un point de vue que je ne partage pas.


----------



## Dadaz (25 Mai 2012)

karlone a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses,
> 
> Avec Snapseed, on peut très bien faire de la petite "retouche" et des arrangements simples, je ne cherche pas à faire de l'infotographie.
> 
> Après dire qu'on est touriste parce qu'on étalonne pas son écran, c'est juste un point de vue que je ne partage pas.




Je n'ai pas non plus testé iPhoto, il parrait qu'il est très bien pour faire de la petite retouche également.


----------



## karlone (26 Mai 2012)

ptibat a dit:


> Un exemple de test ici :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aA3q4-Dv1Y
> 
> C'est, je pense, la meilleure solution qui s'offre à toi qui souhaite manipuler de nombreux fichiers.



Le gros bémol sur ce DD wifi présenté sur le lien youtube est l'impossibilté de copier un fichier de l'iPad vers le DD.


----------



## ptibat (27 Mai 2012)

Effectivement !
Il me semble qu'il existe une clé (verte et noire) qui marche bien et dans les deux sens, je vais donc rechercher la reférence et revérifier l'info et je te poste cela.


----------



## elwelw (30 Mai 2012)

Suis le fil..


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Juin 2012)

karlone a dit:


> Après dire qu'on est touriste parce qu'on étalonne pas son écran, c'est juste un point de vue que je ne partage pas.



Heureusement pour nous, le métier de photographe n'est pas mort... Tant que les gens n'aurons pas compris qu'il est facile d'obtenir de bons résultats en travaillant proprement, ils continueront de s'extasier devant des photos "soignées".


Je le dit et le répète: ne jamais toucher à la
Colorimétrie sur un écran non etalonné... 


Faire du recadrage: Ok
Faire du tamponnage: Ok
Faire un réglage de bdb: jamais
Changer la saturation: surtout pas


Perso, j'utilise sur mon iPad iPhoto pour recarder et surtout utiliser la fonction journal assez pratique pour partager des photos en famille...


Mais la qualité de l'écran, en photo, c'est presque aussi important que le boîtier (qui est lui même moins important que le choix de l'optique...).


----------

